# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اگر مهندسی کامپیوتر میخونید یا برنامه نویسی بلدید میشه راهنماییم کنید ؟

## Ati_zareii

سلام . شبتون بخیر .
دوستان من قصد دارم برنامه نویسی و کد زنی رو یاد بگیرم . 
سطح زبانم متوسطه و خیلی خیلی ابتدایی با کامپیوتر آشنایی دارم . بنظرتون اول ICDL رو یاد بگیرم و بعد برم سراغ برنامه نویسی؟ برای اینکه بیشتر با کامپیوتر اشنا بشم چه کار دیگه ای میتونم بکنم؟
بعد اینکه بنظرتون اول با زبان ++cc شروع بکنم؟ 
اگر روزی یک ساعت وقت بذارم بنظرتون تا چه حدی میتونم پیش برم در طول یکسال؟چون برای کنکور هم دارم میخونم بیشتر از یک و نیم ساعت نهایتا در روز نمیتونم وقت بذارم . 
اگر چنل یوتوبی چیزی میشناسید برای اموزش برنامه نویسی ممنون میشم بگید و همچنین نظرتون راجب دوره های مکتبخونه . 
پیشاپیش از راهنماییتون یه دنیا مچکرم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Kamran7

سلام
قبل از هر کاری ابتدا هدف خودتون رو مشخص کنید.شما باید بدونید که چرا میخواید برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرین.بعد از این مرحله باید زبان برنامه نویسی رو با توجه به حوزه‌ای که علاقه دارید انتخاب کنید.خود برنامه نویسی هم به شاخه های متفاوتی تفسیم میشه،مثل برنامه نویسی وب،برنامه نویسی اندروید،ios ،برنامه نویسی ویندوز، هوش مصنوعی،برنامه نویسی بازی و...
بهترین منبع یادگیری برنامه نویسی هم اینترنت و یوتیوب هست و کتاب اصلا توصیه نمیشه.منابع انگلیسی زبان کیفیت خیلی بیشتری از منابع فارسی دارن و اگه انگلیسیتون خوبه از منابع انگلیسی استفاده کنید

----------


## Kamran7

سراغ icdl هم نرید چون چیز خاصی نیست.

----------


## Kamran7

البته اگه هدف واقعیتون کنکوره به نظرم فعلا سمت برنامه نویسی نرید.

----------


## Kamran7

گوگل رو هم فراموش نکنید.هر سوالی داشتید سرچ کنید.

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام . شبتون بخیر .
> دوستان من قصد دارم برنامه نویسی و کد زنی رو یاد بگیرم . 
> سطح زبانم متوسطه و خیلی خیلی ابتدایی با کامپیوتر آشنایی دارم . بنظرتون اول ICDL رو یاد بگیرم و بعد برم سراغ برنامه نویسی؟ برای اینکه بیشتر با کامپیوتر اشنا بشم چه کار دیگه ای میتونم بکنم؟
> بعد اینکه بنظرتون اول با زبان ++cc شروع بکنم؟ 
> اگر روزی یک ساعت وقت بذارم بنظرتون تا چه حدی میتونم پیش برم در طول یکسال؟چون برای کنکور هم دارم میخونم بیشتر از یک و نیم ساعت نهایتا در روز نمیتونم وقت بذارم . 
> اگر چنل یوتوبی چیزی میشناسید برای اموزش برنامه نویسی ممنون میشم بگید و همچنین نظرتون راجب دوره های مکتبخونه . 
> پیشاپیش از راهنماییتون یه دنیا مچکرم


اگه کنکوری هستی یاد نگیر
برنامه نویسی جوریه که ذهنو درگیر میکنه کافیه به یه باگ بخوری اونوقته که اعصابت بهم میریزه و از درس هم دور میشی
همون icdl رو اگه مسلط نیستی کار کن به درد دانشگاهت میخوره هر رشته ای باشی
برنامه نویسی رو بزار از تابستون سال بعد که کنکورت تموم شده شروع کن در عرض همون 3 ماه تابستون به جاهای خوبی میرسی
برای شروع هم c یا c++ خوبه بد نیست و باهاش مبانی رو یاد بگیر اما دیگه سمت شی گراییش نرو
چنل خاص نمیشناسم اما سایت کوئرا داخلیه دوره های خوبی داره
از سایت های خارجی هم کورسرا و w3school و چندتا سایت دیگه خوبن میتونی سرچ بزنی
مکتب خونه دوره هاش قوی نیست به نظرم و ندیدم کسی استفاده کنه معمولا دوره های فرادرس بهتره
ولی نرو سمتشون اینا رو گفتم یه گوشه یادداشت کنی برای سال بعدت
خیلی دلت خواست الگوریتم و فلوچارت رو یاد بگیر که یه الگوریتم ذهنی شکل بگیره برات همین نه بیشتر
به جاش سعی کن برا کنکورت بخونی

----------


## Ati_zareii

> سلام
> قبل از هر کاری ابتدا هدف خودتون رو مشخص کنید.شما باید بدونید که چرا میخواید برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرین.بعد از این مرحله باید زبان برنامه نویسی رو با توجه به حوزه‌ای که علاقه دارید انتخاب کنید.خود برنامه نویسی هم به شاخه های متفاوتی تفسیم میشه،مثل برنامه نویسی وب،برنامه نویسی اندروید،ios ،برنامه نویسی ویندوز، هوش مصنوعی،برنامه نویسی بازی و...
> بهترین منبع یادگیری برنامه نویسی هم اینترنت و یوتیوب هست و کتاب اصلا توصیه نمیشه.منابع انگلیسی زبان کیفیت خیلی بیشتری از منابع فارسی دارن و اگه انگلیسیتون خوبه از منابع انگلیسی استفاده کنید


ممنون از راهنماییتون . راستش نمیخوام تو این یه سال خیلی جدی برنامه نویسی رو دنبال کنم چون زمان کافی ندارم . در حد اشنایی مختصر با کلیات برنامه نویسی و کلا یه دید نسبی بهش پیدا کنم  . هدفم اگر خدا بخواد برای کنکور مهندسیه کامپیوتره و همنطور که گفتم چون خیلی کم با کامپیوتر کار کردم و اشنایی دارم احساس میکنم خیلی خیلی پرتم .

----------


## Ati_zareii

> اگه کنکوری هستی یاد نگیر
> برنامه نویسی جوریه که ذهنو درگیر میکنه کافیه به یه باگ بخوری اونوقته که اعصابت بهم میریزه و از درس هم دور میشی
> همون icdl رو اگه مسلط نیستی کار کن به درد دانشگاهت میخوره هر رشته ای باشی
> برنامه نویسی رو بزار از تابستون سال بعد که کنکورت تموم شده شروع کن در عرض همون 3 ماه تابستون به جاهای خوبی میرسی
> برای شروع هم c یا c++ خوبه بد نیست و باهاش مبانی رو یاد بگیر اما دیگه سمت شی گراییش نرو
> چنل خاص نمیشناسم اما سایت کوئرا داخلیه دوره های خوبی داره
> از سایت های خارجی هم کورسرا و w3school و چندتا سایت دیگه خوبن میتونی سرچ بزنی
> مکتب خونه دوره هاش قوی نیست به نظرم و ندیدم کسی استفاده کنه معمولا دوره های فرادرس بهتره
> ولی نرو سمتشون اینا رو گفتم یه گوشه یادداشت کنی برای سال بعدت
> ...


 ممنونم واقعا :Yahoo (90):

----------


## Ati_zareii

> سراغ icdl هم نرید چون چیز خاصی نیست.


پیشنهادی دارید که بیشتر با محیط کامپیوتر و ویندوز اشنا بشم؟

----------


## Shah1n

> ممنونم واقعا


خواهش میکنم
یه چیز دیگه که الان یادم اومد اینه که میتونی تایپ ده انگشتی یادبگیری چون آشناییت کمه به سرعتت تو برنامه نویسی کمک میکنه
از سایت های خارجی مثل typingclub.com و یا سایت داخلی مثل typeo.top استفاده کن و تایپ انگلیسی یادبگیر
پیشنهادم سایت خارجیه هرچند جدیدا فکر کنم بدون فیلترشکن وارد نمیشه بعضی وقتها
من خودم هرچند وقت یه بار سر میزنم چون تایپم کمه که فراموش نکنم شما روزی 20 دقیقه تا نیمساعت کار کنی تا سال آینده حسابی سرعتت بالا رفته

----------


## Ati_zareii

> خواهش میکنم
> یه چیز دیگه که الان یادم اومد اینه که میتونی تایپ ده انگشتی یادبگیری چون آشناییت کمه به سرعتت تو برنامه نویسی کمک میکنه
> از سایت های خارجی مثل typingclub.com و یا سایت داخلی مثل typeo.top استفاده کن و تایپ انگلیسی یادبگیر
> پیشنهادم سایت خارجیه هرچند جدیدا فکر کنم بدون فیلترشکن وارد نمیشه بعضی وقتها
> من خودم هرچند وقت یه بار سر میزنم چون تایپم کمه که فراموش نکنم شما روزی 20 دقیقه تا نیمساعت کار کنی تا سال آینده حسابی سرعتت بالا رفته


مچکررررر

----------


## Kamran7

> پیشنهادی دارید که بیشتر با محیط کامپیوتر و ویندوز اشنا بشم؟


ببینید من به این دلیل گفتم سمت icdl نرید چون واقعا نیاز به آموزش خاصی نداره.
برای مثال برنامه های ورد و پاورپوینت و ... رو خودتون میتونید با آزمون و خطا و کلنجار رفتن یاد بگیرین. اگه یه ذره هم انگلیسی بلد باشید( در حد لغات* کارتون خیلی راحت تره.اگر سوالی هم براتون پیش اومد میتونید داخل گوگل سرچ کنید.

----------


## Kamran7

ولی اگه از من میشنوید دانشگاه رفتن برای یادگیری برنامه نویسی کار اشتباهیه،چون شما درگیر پاس کردن یه سری دروس میشید که هیچ کاربردی در برنامه نویسی ندارن.

----------


## Little_girl

> سلام . شبتون بخیر .
> دوستان من قصد دارم برنامه نویسی و کد زنی رو یاد بگیرم . 
> سطح زبانم متوسطه و خیلی خیلی ابتدایی با کامپیوتر آشنایی دارم . بنظرتون اول ICDL رو یاد بگیرم و بعد برم سراغ برنامه نویسی؟ برای اینکه بیشتر با کامپیوتر اشنا بشم چه کار دیگه ای میتونم بکنم؟
> بعد اینکه بنظرتون اول با زبان ++cc شروع بکنم؟ 
> اگر روزی یک ساعت وقت بذارم بنظرتون تا چه حدی میتونم پیش برم در طول یکسال؟چون برای کنکور هم دارم میخونم بیشتر از یک و نیم ساعت نهایتا در روز نمیتونم وقت بذارم . 
> اگر چنل یوتوبی چیزی میشناسید برای اموزش برنامه نویسی ممنون میشم بگید و همچنین نظرتون راجب دوره های مکتبخونه . 
> پیشاپیش از راهنماییتون یه دنیا مچکرم


دوستان همه چیو گفتن چ کنی.
منم یه چی میگم تو دانشگاه بعدا به مشکل نخوری.
پایه ی ریاضی و فیزیکتو قوی کن.
کامپیوتر اکثر واحداش با برق یکیه.
بعدا بدردت میخوره.

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

نمیتونم بگم عالیه. ولی توی مهندسی ها با اختلاف بهترین رشته است.
محض اطلاع بگم من مهندسی کامپیوتر صنعتی اصفهان خوندم و امسال اومدم کنکور تجربی دادم.
توی تهران براش کار فراوونه اما باید به شدت اهل چالش و سختی دادن به خودت باشی تا یه درآمد حدود 15 تا 20 میلیون ازش در بیاری. برای مهاجرت هم که عالیه

----------


## Ati_zareii

> دوستان همه چیو گفتن چ کنی.
> منم یه چی میگم تو دانشگاه بعدا به مشکل نخوری.
> پایه ی ریاضی و فیزیکتو قوی کن.
> کامپیوتر اکثر واحداش با برق یکیه.
> بعدا بدردت میخوره.


lممنونم

----------


## reza2018

> سلام . شبتون بخیر .
> دوستان من قصد دارم برنامه نویسی و کد زنی رو یاد بگیرم . 
> سطح زبانم متوسطه و خیلی خیلی ابتدایی با کامپیوتر آشنایی دارم . بنظرتون اول ICDL رو یاد بگیرم و بعد برم سراغ برنامه نویسی؟ برای اینکه بیشتر با کامپیوتر اشنا بشم چه کار دیگه ای میتونم بکنم؟
> بعد اینکه بنظرتون اول با زبان ++cc شروع بکنم؟ 
> اگر روزی یک ساعت وقت بذارم بنظرتون تا چه حدی میتونم پیش برم در طول یکسال؟چون برای کنکور هم دارم میخونم بیشتر از یک و نیم ساعت نهایتا در روز نمیتونم وقت بذارم . 
> اگر چنل یوتوبی چیزی میشناسید برای اموزش برنامه نویسی ممنون میشم بگید و همچنین نظرتون راجب دوره های مکتبخونه . 
> پیشاپیش از راهنماییتون یه دنیا مچکرم


سلام ، 
برای برنامه نویسی خیلی مهم که از اول مسیرت مشخص باشه و بدونی میخوای چیکار کنی ، در مورد حوزه های مختلف برنامه نویسی تحقیق کن ببین به کدوم علاقه داری بر اساس اون زبان برنامه نویسی رو انتخاب کن.
مثلا اگه به هوش مصنوعی و یادگیری ماشینی علاقه داری برو سراغ پایتون ، اگه به حوزه وب (منظوره ساخت سایت یا برنامه های تحت وب) علاقه داری برو سراغ جاوا اسکریپ اگه دوست داری سمت سرور کار کنی php و...
اگه هدف خاصی نداری و صرفا میخوای با برنامه نویسی آشنا بشی بنظرم با پایتون شروع کن.
در مورد سوال اولت هم تو icdl چیز خاصی نمیگن حتی بهت یاد نمیدن که چطور یه ویندوز نصب کنی :Yahoo (77):  در حد آشنایی با ورد و پاورپوینت و ویندوز هست...بنظرم نیاز نیست.

----------


## mmr

> نمیتونم بگم عالیه. ولی توی مهندسی ها با اختلاف بهترین رشته است.
> محض اطلاع بگم من مهندسی کامپیوتر صنعتی اصفهان خوندم و امسال اومدم کنکور تجربی دادم.
> توی تهران براش کار فراوونه اما باید به شدت اهل چالش و سختی دادن به خودت باشی تا یه درآمد حدود 15 تا 20 میلیون ازش در بیاری. برای مهاجرت هم که عالیه


یعنی اینقدر اوضاع کامپیوتر بد شده؟ چون هر کی میبینم تغییر رشته داره میده!

----------


## _Aurora82_

چرا چن ساله همه همش کامپیوتر؟ مثه پزشکی تجربیا شده

----------


## reza333

> نمیتونم بگم عالیه. ولی توی مهندسی ها با اختلاف بهترین رشته است.
> محض اطلاع بگم من مهندسی کامپیوتر صنعتی اصفهان خوندم و امسال اومدم کنکور تجربی دادم.
> توی تهران براش کار فراوونه اما باید به شدت اهل چالش و سختی دادن به خودت باشی تا یه درآمد حدود 15 تا 20 میلیون ازش در بیاری. برای مهاجرت هم که عالیه


*شما چرا کامپیوتر صنعتی اصفهان رو ول کردید ؟؟؟ تجربی چه رشته ای میخای ؟
*

----------


## Ati_zareii

> چرا چن ساله همه همش کامپیوتر؟ مثه پزشکی تجربیا شده


ظاهرا بین بقیه رشته های مهندسی بازار کار بهتری داره تو ایران و اگر دانشگاه خوبی هم قبول بشی میتونی اپلای کنی. البته در کل که اوضاع بازار کار اینا تو رشته ریاضی جالب نیس و اکثر فارغ التحصیلای رشته های ریاضی شغل غیر مرتبط با مدرک دانشگاهیشون دارن یا به جایگاهی که مد نظرشون بوده نرسیدن . این شرایط تو رشته های علوم پایه مثل فیزیک و شیمی محض و ریاضی اینا به مراتب بدتر از مهندسی هاست بخاطر همینه همون تعداد کمی هم که رشته ریاضی میرن مهنسی کامپیوتر یا برق یا مکانیک رو انتخاب میکنن.

----------


## reza2018

> چرا چن ساله همه همش کامپیوتر؟ مثه پزشکی تجربیا شده


دلیلش اینه که راهنمایی درستی قبل از انتخاب رشته نمیگرن و با یه فرضی که متفاوت از واقعیت هست وارد دانشگاه میشن

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> یعنی اینقدر اوضاع کامپیوتر بد شده؟ چون هر کی میبینم تغییر رشته داره میده!


اوضاع چی خوبه تو این کشور؟ من به خاطر شرایطی که داشتم نمیتونستم نتونستم تهران برم و قیدش رو زدم با این که کلی چیز یاد گرفته بودم. برای چند تا شرکت هم رزومه فرستادم و واقعاً ناامیدم کردن با برخوردشون. سایه طرح صیانت هم که بالا سرمونه و هر لحظه ممکن بود اجرایی بشه و کامپیوتر هم به خاک سیاه بشینه

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> *شما چرا کامپیوتر صنعتی اصفهان رو ول کردید ؟؟؟ تجربی چه رشته ای میخای ؟
> *


به ده ها دلیل. دنبال همین سه تا رشته که همه دارن جون میدن واسش دیگه. ببین مهندس کامپیوتر تو ایران یه کارگر باکلاسه صرفاً. فقط هم توی تهران خراب شده واسش کار هست. تو آبیاری گیاهان زیردریایی هم خونده باشی میتونه چهارتا دوره بگذرونی و بیای کد بزنی و بشی رقیب من که کامپیوتر خوندم. آدم مهاجرت هم نبودم حقیقتا

----------

